# AsiaBSD Con 2015 - Henning Brauer - "OpenBSD sucks"



## gofer_touch (Mar 26, 2015)

Hi,

Is there anyone out there who might have a recording of Henning Brauer's "OpenBSD sucks" talk?

Apparently the official recordings might not be available until 9 months or so from now. I'd really like to hear his talk sooner than that if possible.

If anyone is interested, the slides of the talk are available here: http://quigon.bsws.de/papers/2015/asiabsdcon/index.html


----------



## sidetone (Dec 1, 2015)

"OpenBSD sucks ... least"

One good thing OpenBSD did was make PF, have it ported to other BSDs then make money for their project from selling their books.


----------



## Oko (Dec 1, 2015)

sidetone said:


> "OpenBSD sucks ... least"
> 
> One good thing OpenBSD did was make PF, have it ported to other BSDs then make money for their project from selling their books.


Well some people find also useful OpenSSH, OpenBGPD, OpenNTPD, OpenSMTPD, OpenIKED, mandoc, LibreSSL  and technologies like *ProPolice*, *arc4random*, *64-bit time*, *pledge*, *doas* to mention few. Some people also find curious at least that besides all that OpenBSD developers have time to maintain non OpenBSD affiliated project like *sudo*. Unfortunately until recently OpenBSD did suck a little bit as  Henning Brauer pointed out in his "OpenBSD sucks" talk which he already gave half dozen of times. Luckily OpenBSD sucks much less than when Henning first time gave that talk. Network stuck is almost fully multi-core capable just like PF. Even Big Giant Lock is about to be removed from OpenBSD. Finally most importantly OpenBSD finally has a modern file system. WAPBL is ported a month ago from NetBSD and is currently being cleaned from long standing bugs which existed since Wasabi systems released the code after declaring bankruptcy and prevented wider adoption of this second to none file system for embedded devices.
Yes OpenBSD still doesn't have a modern file system suitable for file server but I am sure once HAMMER2 gets finished OpenBSD will be second to DF to have it.

Now back to the greatest success of FreeBSD project in the last 10 years porting ZFS, kitchen sink file system from Solaris with a non-free CDDL license.


----------



## Oko (Dec 1, 2015)

gofer_touch I tried to locate the talk for you. I have seen it on YouTube but the quality was really poor. I can't find it now and more interestingly http://undeadly.org/cgi is miss behaving today and it is not letting me check out old posts. There was a link to the video of the Henning's talk on that web site. Going through the slides

http://quigon.bsws.de/papers/2015/asiabsdcon/

and reading my previous post will give you an idea what Henning was talking about. Luckily apart for HAMMER2 OpenBSD sucks even less now than before. I was truly surprised when the guy out of blue sky posted thousand line diff on tech@openbsd porting WAPBL to OpenBSD. I knew it was possible since *Bitrig* guys have done it before but to see it on vanilla OpenBSD was really amazing.


----------



## sidetone (Dec 2, 2015)

That's a mutual benefit for FreeBSD, OpenBSD, other BSDs and UNIXes. For those who don't favor OpenBSD, their specialty programs can be put into other OS'es. Likewise, OpenBSD can port whatever filesystem it wants.


----------



## kpa (Dec 2, 2015)

There's one area where OpenBSD sucks less than FreeBSD and that's the willingness to break backwards compatibility deliberately to get progress made when it needs to be done. When you upgrade to a newer versions of OpenBSD, be it from one release to a newer release or a -CURRENT snapshot, you are required to do full upgrade from an install CD/USB media or using the ramdisk kernel. There is no upgrade path using the source code method in many cases because the newer versions may not even compile on older ones.


----------



## sossego (Dec 2, 2015)

I ran a SunBlade 1000 with OpenBSD and FreeBSD on it, PowerMacG3 with OpenBSD doing development for accessibility, PowerMac G4 for NFS with Debian FreeBSD, iMac G3 for development - Debian Live, NFS bootstrapping between FreeBSD and debian.

A laptop with 12GB for triple booting the BSDs. Actually, quite a few.....
While changing up hard drives and wireless cards.
Remote logins.

This was all at the same time. In one room. 

So, nothing sucks.

It can all work together.


----------



## Beastie7 (Dec 2, 2015)

I wouldn't say OpenBSD Sucks. But it is certainty useless in comparison.


----------

